# Routine Water Change



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I know a few that have as many or more tanks than I do but I would like to share how much of an endeavor doing water changes are each weekend. I have a 180 gallon tank, 80 gallon tank, a 29 gallon tank, and a 20 gallon tank all housing fish. Those tanks are all in my room as well. Even with the ease of using a python it has to take me around 1 hour or so to finish them all. Today was a strange water change in the 180 because my reds were acting very skiddish when I was emptying the tank...the worst I've had so far...they're fine now but was a little freaked a couple times when they swam to the top of the water and thrashed making a rather large splash. After I got to the level I was going to add new water at I moved around the decorations and added some more to hopefully make them a little more active. When adding new water I use the control nosil often and when I turned it to the off setting the damn plastic threading on the fossit slipped and sent the hose splashing to the floor drenching the bathroom...anyone else have this problem? My solution was to buy the brass adapter and so far its doing much better. My water changes consume quite a bit of time but in the end I know its worth it because I have 4 tanks full of happy piranhas and 1 arowana.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

can u tell me what exactly a Python is? I've heard of it, I'm assuming it must be some sorta super-siphon..


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah the fish are all happy and content my piranhas rock


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> can u tell me what exactly a Python is? I've heard of it, I'm assuming it must be some sorta super-siphon..


 the python is basically what you said...a syphoning devise that you can hook up to your fossit and when you run water from the fossit it pulls water through the syphen from the tank...you can also reverse the flow to go from the fossit to your tank when adding new water.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

The python is the sh*t. I wouldn't do a waterchange without it. It saves so much time with a large tank.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

well you got me beat







i do water changes every sat and i have only my 2 5gal pails and one 2.5gal pail i take out 30gal from the 125gal, 20gal out of the 77gal, and 10gal out of the 33gal and 2.5gal out of the fry tank everyday!!!!







it takes me roughly 2.5hrs with filter changes but i take my time and crank the tunes and just try and keep cool, i don't mind it that much just as long as the water dosen't screw me up, sometimes this appartment block doesn't have any hot water i swear


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

how do you dechlorinate the water when you have it hooked up to the faucet? Do you just fill pails all over your room or what? I'm a little confused, and I'm getting a 150 gallon tank, so I would like info on this!!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

You can add the dechlorinator as you fill the tank or you can fill a bucket at a time...apply dechlorinator(I did it this way for awhile). I just add the dechlorinator as I fill it...much quicker and I've had no bad results so far.


----------



## neverlistentome (May 11, 2003)

I love my python, but there are some annoying things about it. The hose kinks constantly. This causes the pressure to build up and the plastic fittings that attach it to the sink go sailing - shooting water all over your bathroom.

Also, if you suck gravel into your hose, it can get jammed pretty badly. You have to stop and get it out of the sink fittings and the on/off valve. Maybe I shouldn't blame it for my own clumbsiness, but there should be *somthing* to prevent this. Maybe some sort of plastic grate at the end of the vacuum before the tube. Large enough slotting that water flow isn't that greatly reduced, but small enough to stop 10lbs of gravel from being sucked into the hose in an instant.

Oh well... still beats the hell out of buckets.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I still dont know what the python is. Do you have a link or picture of one as Ive alweays done water changes with a syphon and bucket.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I still dont know what the python is. Do you have a link or picture of one as Ive alweays done water changes with a syphon and bucket.


 Dude, I told you to check out big als and get one. It hooks up to you sink, no more buckets, and then you just reverse it to fill up your tank. You will need it for your 125, believe me.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

i woulcd cry,or or be alot more physically fit







if i was still using the 5 gallon bucket method instead of the python.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i usea 5 gallon bucket it is a pain in the







i think i should spend some cash on a siphon


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've used something like the python for a while. 
I hook it to the pipe where the shower-head is after unscrewing it to fill.
Vacuuming , I just let the water run in the drain.
Since I sold my 120 gal , I just use buckets unless I'm refilling the tanks after moving them. 
Here's a pic of the python.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well just happened that i was doing a water change when i was reading this and snaped a few pictures these are pictures of it filling my tank back up.

this is how it hooks to the tap then goes to my tank.










this is it going to my tank from my storage room










this is it going into my tank


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

how can you guys tell what temp the water is when using this kick ass, i can't wait to buy this thing called python!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I use a small thermometer sometimes, usually I stand there and use my hand though.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

yea, I use the hand method for temp.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i checked at the lfs today for a python but they don;t carry that type they have one simular called something else







can't remember the name right now but the price is verry easy to remember 89.95 plus tax canadian







how much would a python run at $$$$ thanks in advance


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

We have those in our LFS for $59.99. Good thing to have!!! Have one and very convenient!!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

just got one from bigals bout 5 days ago, but it wouldn't fit on any faucet with out an adapter. Gotta try the shower head thing.


----------

